# Export aus Illustrator für Flash



## katha1001 (8. Dezember 2005)

kann mir jemand von euch nen Tipp geben, in welchem Format ich am Besten komplexere Grafik-Dateien aus Illustrator für Flash exportiere. Wenn ich es als .swf exportiere, wird meine Datei in Flash in den Ebenen gestückelt, das heißt das verschiedene Ebenen an einer anderen Stelle als in Illustrator angezeigt werden.


----------



## thoru (10. Dezember 2005)

Moin katha1001. . . 

ich habe gerad mal ein paar einfache Objekte in Illustrator erstellt und diese
als swf-Datei exportiert und dabei fand ich nach dem Import in Flash alle
Objekte auf einer Ebene wieder. Bei der Exportfunktion in Illustrator habe ich 
die Einstellung "AI-Datei in SWF-Datei genutzt.

cu
thoru


----------

